# Can you gut a duck like you gut a pheasant?



## natorious22 (Sep 29, 2012)

I've gutted pheasants by standing on the wings and pulling up on their feet. Can you gut a duck the same way?


----------



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

I myself have never done it but people have told me you can I was planning on trying it this season


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes. I saw this on a youtube video but can't seem to find it.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Doesn't quite work the same with ducks. You can, but it's messy, and to be honest the legs aren't that great, which is really the only thing your saving, above and beyond breasting the thing. If you want to roast one, take the extra 20 minutes and pluck it. The extra fat will prove a saving grace, and the thing won't dry out.

I would highly reccomend just breasting the duck (cut the breast meat from the ribs) and be done. I believe you'll find it's the preferred method.

Later,
Kev


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

For the best duck possible:

1. Dont gut clean or do anything to it for a week, just let it hang in a cold place (40 degrees or less) and let it age and air out.
2. After a week, pluck the breast feathers and burn the fuzz off with a torch. Then breast the bird leaving the skin attached.
3. Marinade or season the breasts to taste.
4. Cook on the grill skin side down at first for about 4 minutes, then flip them over for 2 more minutes. Remove from grill when they are a medium doneness.
5. Flap a lip over the best duck you'll ever eat.

I am an expert wild game cook and I approve this message. 8) Just ask anyone I've ever cooked for...


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes you can - with a 'Bird Hitch.' See it in action on YouTube.

:mrgreen:


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I have had the opportunity to use that hitch on both ducks and geese. It works great.
R


----------



## Justducky (Jun 29, 2012)

I was looking this up on YouTube the other day. There are tons of ways and examples if you're unsure. Just do some searches for duck cleaning or bird hitch etc...


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

rjefre said:


> I have had the opportunity to use that hitch on both ducks and geese. It works great.
> R


I agree, the only issue I have had with the bird hitch is with large honkers. I have heard that cutting off their heads will help on large birds, so I am going to try that this year.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> For the best duck possible:
> 
> 1. Dont gut clean or do anything to it for a week, just let it hang in a cold place (40 degrees or less) and let it age and air out.
> 2. After a week, pluck the breast feathers and burn the fuzz off with a torch. Then breast the bird leaving the skin attached.
> ...


I'm going to try this. If I get sick I'm coming after you.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Kdub said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > For the best duck possible:
> ...


Same here!!!


----------

